Show HN: ES2015 loader in 60 SLOC - populacesoho
======
iokanuon
There's no link.

~~~
populacesoho
Weird right? Somehow the post ended up linking to itself. #HNBUGS ? I thought
it was just me since I was logged in and it was a 'feature'.

Here's a link :
[https://github.com/dosaygo/nanoloader](https://github.com/dosaygo/nanoloader)

